# Need help on what to buy?



## 2muchfreetime (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi
I am new to forum and need some advice.I live in New Jersey and have not purchased a pistol in about 20 years because of the hassles getting the permits.Well I went thru the steps and have 3 permits and now I am confused on what to buy.I am looking on buds gun shop.com and the more I look the more I am confused.I am looking at the steel frame baby eagle 9mm.Can some tell me if this is a good choice.I also like the sig 1911 models.I know we all have our own opinions but I would like to here some.I need some input of good choices in these catagories.I only target shoot with the family.Just want the best bang for my hard earned money.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

In my opinion there are a few guns that the rest of the field is trying to be "just as good as". And many of them are, but they lack the long history of the first and unless there is some persuasive reason to choose a new comer, then I would go with the old standard.

In 9mm my choices for a "standard" are these: Glock 26, Glock 19, Glock 17; Beretta 92, Browning Hi-power (or their current production equivalent).

For .45, Colt, Sig, Dan Wesson, Smith & Wesson and Kimber (full sized weapons and commander sized weapons only).

Note: On the 1911 most of the full sized weapons (of all manufacturers) and most of the commander sized weapons are reliable. The compact and subcompact are far less likely to be reliable. If you want a small .45 I'd sooner go with a Glock 30 or a Glock 36.


----------



## fullfathomfive (Nov 12, 2011)

Im a big fan of sigs, their accuracy and reliability make them a great target gun. But you have to hold the weapon in hand, see how it fits, and if possible try them out at the range.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum from southern oregon


----------



## 2muchfreetime (Nov 15, 2011)

I know alot of people like glocks.I hear alot of horror stories.I once had a lawyer tell me never to buy one.He was representing a police officer that claimed the gun went off and shot him in the foot.Of course I dont know what he did to the weapon to make it fire.I prefer a pistols that have external hammers.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bud's has some great prices on Sigs and the SP 2022 sounds just like something you will enjoy, they are covered by a lifetime warranty,accurate,different backstraps for grips and great accuracy, hammer fired....and Sig reliability.....JJ


----------



## 2muchfreetime (Nov 15, 2011)

Was just on buds looking at the sigs.The only thing I dont like is the poly frame.I am afraid it will wear or worp.But you say they have a warranty.Can you change the barrel on the 9mm and shoot 40s&w.I have a beretta 96 I do that with.I like what I see.wow Now I Am More confused.LOLI an real happy with the replies I am getting on this forum.Thanks for your imput.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm enjoying my Sig Sauer Scorpion 1911


----------



## fullfathomfive (Nov 12, 2011)

Ill throw another sleeper into the mix besides the 2022, CZ p07 Duty, if you like to swap out grips and sights, there are very limited options, but one hell of a gun!


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Another 9mm you might want to consider is the CZ 75B. It is a time tested pistol who's design has been copied by many.

It has an external hammer, external safety, a high capacity mag (if legal in NJ), and is known for having a very comfortable and natural grip. It comes in a full size and compact version as well.

(After posting, I realized that I missed the preceding post which is recommending a version of the CZ 75B with some additional options/features. So consider this another recommendation to consider CZ).


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

ronmail65 said:


> Another 9mm you might want to consider is the CZ 75B. It is a time tested pistol who's design has been copied by many.
> 
> It has an external hammer, external safety, a high capacity mag (if legal in NJ), and is known for having a very comfortable and natural grip. It comes in a full size and compact version as well.
> 
> (After posting, I realized that I missed the preceding post which is recommending a version of the CZ 75B with some additional options/features. So consider this another recommendation to consider CZ).


I've read that after the 1911 pistol, the CZ75 is the most copied handgun in the world. A probable indication that the design was an effective one.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

9mm
exposed hammer
don't like glocks
soo
Sig 226


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

2muchfreetime said:


> I know alot of people like glocks.I hear alot of horror stories.I once had a lawyer tell me never to buy one.He was representing a police officer that claimed the gun went off and shot him in the foot.


More officers rely on Glock than any other firearm out there and they have for many years. The horror stories associated with Glocks are the negligent firearm owners (including that officer) who want to blame the gun for their mistakes. If people keep this up, negative effects will come from it including government restrictions on what firearms we as consumers are allowed to buy.

However you said you liked something with a hammer, I understand that I thought my first gun was going to be a 1911 (turnd out to be a glock)

Sig 1911 as you stated would be good for you


----------



## cubsfanp226 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sig P226. 
Super-reliable, high quality, long lasting guns.. easy to clean and maintain on your own. recoil of 9mm not nearly as noticeable as comparable 9mm's. DA/SA features. New Sigs come with night sights, which makes target acquisition easier. 9mm ammunition = approx $10 - $12 for a box of 50.. .45acp ammunition = $17 - $20 for a box of 50. New Sig p226's come with 15 round magazines, which are the maximum legal magazine capacity in New Jersey. Great gun to learn and have fun with at the range, for sure. 

If you wanted to go the 1911 route, and still stay in 9mm, I would go with the Springfield EMP in either 9mm or .40 s&w. 
.45acp 1911's - very hard to beat the quality of Kimber, Sig, and Springfield. 

Good luck, I would make sure to hold the gun and make sure you like the feel if possible before buying. that way you have piece of mind that you're buying something you like, not something for name only.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

On the SP2022 ...I have both the 9mm and the .40 S&W ...I have shot the .40 with 9mm barrel and used the 9mm mags which fit, ran flawless...as too the frame, I have never heard of an issue about it and as stated it has a lifetime warranty from Sig.....the US Army bought 5000 of them and as far as I know no issues at all...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You have to obtain 3 permits in order to buy a hand gun? Sounds like an infringement, arbitrary and unconstitutional as hell to me? Whats next 6, 8, 10, 12, or perhaps 18 permits decided by who? I don't live in New jersey, but that pisses me off even though i live in a free state.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

First, if this is a target gun and you don't plan to carry it, then you should think about the cost of ammunition. .45 caliber is expensive to practice with, and .22 is least expensive to practice with. Also, the .22 is easy to shoot for all members of the family. 

The Ruger MK III is one of the best for accuracy and fun and a great looking gun in .22. The Cz 75 Kadet would be another excellent choice in .22 as well as the Sig Mosquito and Walther P22. These are all excellent guns and fun to shoot and cheap to shoot, so you can shoot a lot. 

The next most inexpensive ammo is 9mm. I second the recommendations for the SP2022 and the Cz75B (my favorite). But if you like the 1911 style, I would consider the Springfield 9mm, and especially the EMP models or a Kimber (although I think the Kimber's are overpriced myself). In the Sig line, the 226's are excellent and there is a big selection of style and color and type. Also, the Smith and Wesson M&P is one of the top selling models right now due to its lower felt recoil and changeable back straps. 

I personally like the DA/SA models because you can dry fire easily with them. 

And, maybe you want one of each...a .22 for the family and a 9mm for yourself.

Good Luck and welcome to the forum.
CC


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

denner said:


> You have to obtain 3 permits in order to buy a hand gun?


no, but each permit is specific to a weapon, so he has jumped thru the hoops and has the ability to buy 3 weapons.

i think


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Is there a price point you want to try to stay around? If not i'll throw a couple in as well.

Browning Buckmark hunter .22 cal cheapest to shoot $400 range for gun
Glock 17 or 19 $500-$550
H&K P30 seen one for $800 in my neck of the woods
Springfield EMP Not sure 
Kimber Aegis around $1000.00
Sig 1911 C3 $800.00 to $900.00 with NS and CT laser grips (in my neck of the woods)

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Considering the models you are interested in (See? I READ the original post), I would go for a Sig Sauer 1911 RCS or C3... based purely off of aesthetics alone.

They're pretty. :mrgreen:

The Baby Eagle is... Uuuuugglly! :anim_lol:


----------



## 2muchfreetime (Nov 15, 2011)

*like the sig*

In New Jersey you have to jump thru the hoops for a handgun permit.You can only buy 1 gun every 30 days.Max permits is 3.I may not use all 3 but wanted them because you need to jump thru the same hoops for 1 as3.I am really considering a sig p229 .22model.Buds wants 490 for it.They say it comes with a coupon that gives me a price break on a conversion to .357 sig,9mm or 40 cal.Normally the conversion kit is about 300 bucks.Includes barrel slide and spring. Does anyone know what the discounted price is?I cant figure out why it costs about 750 for the gun in 9 mm but 490 in 22 cal.I can buy the .22 with the 9mm conversion for about same price as the 9mm?These kits seem nice does anyone have them.They are available in p220 226 229.What are differences between the 3 models.I know the p220 is a 45 cal.


----------

